# Discounted Aldens



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I know nothing about this business--Team Shoes in NYC. Still, the discounted Aldens may be worthy of a glance. Limited # of sizes. Shell cordovan LHS and tassel mocs for less than what one would pay for the calfskin versions. Best of luck.

https://www.teamshoeseaport.com/Leisure-Handsewn-Shell-Cordovan-id1249-catid45.html

https://www.teamshoeseaport.com/Tassel-Moccasins-Shell-Cordovan-id1245-catid45.html

And the rest...

https://www.teamshoeseaport.com/Alden-shopfor1-for0-catid45.html


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow! 

Unfortunately, very limited sizes in the LHS. They also have the McNeill in shell for $325.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently, I just bought the monk strap in #8 shell.
ic12337:

It doesn't really fill any holes in my shoe wardrobe, but I feel like I'd regret it if I didn't grab it.
If only they had something I was actually looking for [in my size].


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I wished they had that monk in my size.... or even the penny loafers.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

Nerdykarim, please report back if things go smoothly for you. It really seems to good to be true. 

I was about to pull the trigger on some tassels when I thought I'd check out the site a little more, look at their prices for Allen Edmonds, etc. It's very strange. They seem to list categories for men's, women's, and kid's shoes, as well as accessories--however, the only thing you can apparently buy from them via this website would be Aldens. Clicking on Cole Haan, Sebago, or any other brand listed brings up a page that says "no products found". I cannot find a phone number (1-800 or otherwise) listed anywhere on the site, just an address in New York.

Am I paranoid? The PayPal verification, etc. looks legit. I put some shell cordovan tassels (in my size) into the shopping cart, but I'm reluctant to complete the transaction without someone's positive testimonial. I do not mean to disparage them at all-- I mean, for all I know they have been in business for a couple of decades with thousands of happy customers. Something just seems odd to me.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I gave them the benefit of the doubt when I placed my order, but I did use a credit card instead of a direct transfer from my bank account through pay pal.

If you'd like to speak with someone at the store, you can try calling them. Their phone number is on this site:
https://www.insiderpages.com/b/12375155094

I'll be sure to report back on the "Team Shoe" experience. :aportnoy:


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Keith T said:


> Nerdykarim, please report back if things go smoothly for you. It really seems to good to be true.
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on some tassels when I thought I'd check out the site a little more, look at their prices for Allen Edmonds, etc. It's very strange. They seem to list categories for men's, women's, and kid's shoes, as well as accessories--however, the only thing you can apparently buy from them via this website would be Aldens. Clicking on Cole Haan, Sebago, or any other brand listed brings up a page that says "no products found". I cannot find a phone number (1-800 or otherwise) listed anywhere on the site, just an address in New York.
> 
> Am I paranoid? The PayPal verification, etc. looks legit. I put some shell cordovan tassels (in my size) into the shopping cart, but I'm reluctant to complete the transaction without someone's positive testimonial. I do not mean to disparage them at all-- I mean, for all I know they have been in business for a couple of decades with thousands of happy customers. Something just seems odd to me.


Keith, I'd be hesitant too. #1, I don't think they are an Alden retailer. #2, Alden doesn't allow discounting like that, ESPECIALLY online. Who knows though...maybe it's a guy selling shoes out of his garage and he came accross a store closing down and bought their whole inventory of Aldens. Could be a great opportunity for those looking for a discount on Aldens.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

The phone number has been disconnected--no further information is available.
We'll see what happens...


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Not sure whether the site is legit, but it looks like the payment is made through paypal, which should be safe (I would imagine?). I was hoping to get a pair of the beefroll penny loafers, but when I went to pull the trigger, they had run out of my size. It looks like you need to pull the trigger pretty quickly, as this stuff seems to be moving.


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

I bought a pair of full strap shell loafers and hope everything works out well. I used my Amex so I'm not too worried, if they are shady, I'll do a charge back. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Bad certificate*

I got the message that their security certificate was bad. I'd really like the black tassle in my size but fear a scam.
Tom


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I was going to order a pair but it pushed me into a Paypal payment and wouldnt let me use a credit card when I entered my information. It said I had a Paypal account already. When I tried to reorder again with new information the shoes in my size were gone so I didnt ultimately order. Not sure what to think but I decided not to tempt fate with the order. Did anyone who ordered get an email notification on the order?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Speas said:


> I was going to order a pair but it pushed me into a Paypal payment and wouldnt let me use a credit card when I entered my information. It said I had a Paypal account already. When I tried to reorder again with new information the shoes in my size were gone so I didnt ultimately order. Not sure what to think but I decided not to tempt fate with the order. Did anyone who ordered get an email notification on the order?


I used my CC through my pre-existing paypal account and the only confirmation I received was the "you have submitted money through Paypal" email from Paypal.

I have emailed the contact adress on the website and called the store and have not heard back (by email--the phone is disconnected).

If I don't hear back from them by, say, Wednesday, I'm going to go ahead and proceed with my chargeback. I'm not optimistic that I'll be getting any cheap shells.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting. As I wrote in the original post, I have zero information/knowledge about this business. I've never bought anything from them, and I have no idea about reputation--good or bad.

"Not sure what to think but I decided not to tempt fate with the order."--Speas.

Seems our man Speas is probably applying wisdom.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Can I ask how you found the site, Harris?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I forget precisely what I typed in the search engine box. I think it was on the first or second page of results. I hadn't seen the site before.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

I appreciate your posting the link, Harris. On the surface, it surely seems an excellent opportunity, and the type of information that the folks here would me much interested in. Hopefully it works out for those who have placed orders. I'm definitely taking a "wait and see" attitude on this one, and will therefore wait to hear the results from nk and Farney.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

From my experience, if a deal sounds to good it is better to walk away


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I started a thread about this company a few weeks ago, and did not get any responses.
*I tried calling their listed number, and it is disconnected. I also tried email, and never got a response. Sounds too good to be true, so it probably is. *
If you look at other brands on the website, they do not have anything in stock, which makes me really suspicious,


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I did get an immediate receipt from Paypal on behalf of the company for my purchase. Not that this guarantees anything, FWIW.


----------



## gsi (Nov 3, 2005)

The 'who is' look up shows a Staten Island phone number as an admin contact.

https://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=teamshoeseaport.com


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Interesting. The company listed here:
Administrative Contact:
Au, Michelle [email protected]
Active Shoes
140-D Dinsmore Street
Staten Island, New York 10314
United States
(718) 698-8580

Active-Shoes, is the name listed by Paypal on the receipt I received.

Still holding out hope.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

farney said:


> (718) 698-8580


[11:00 AM EST]
Hello. We are not available now. Please leave your name and phone number after the beep.


----------



## maj13 (May 25, 2007)

*Interesting phone call today*

So this is odd, I think. Last night I just about ordered a pair of the straight tip bluchers from teamshoeseaport's website, but at the last minute I couldn't pull the trigger and didn't complete the order.

Got a call tonight from a gentleman saying my order didn't go through and asking if I still wanted the shoes (phone number showed up as (718) 698-8580 on my caller ID). I took this as a good sign and said "sure", thinking I'd complete the order over the phone with a credit card. But when I tried to do that, he said something like "some credit cards are working and some are not . . . why don't you go back online and complete the order via paypal." I took this as a bad sign, and pressed for a bit more info.

Guy says he used to own a store in NYC which closed and that he was just trying to clear out some old stock (said he had about 500 pairs of shoes-- mostly Alden and AE, which he would be adding to the website).

After a bit of back and forth, I asked him to check into the credit card issue, hold the shoes for me, and call me back once I could use a credit card to pay. He seemed to take that in stride, and I hope to hear from him soon. Overall, I'm not sure if those who ordered already should be encouraged (because at least _somebody _who claims to have shoes is at the other end of the phone) or discouraged (since the credit card payment problems seemed a little fishy).

If I do get a call back, I'll post to let folks know.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

maj13 said:


> So this is odd, I think. Last night I just about ordered a pair of the straight tip bluchers from teamshoeseaport's website, but at the last minute I couldn't pull the trigger and didn't complete the order.
> 
> Got a call tonight from a gentleman saying my order didn't go through and asking if I still wanted the shoes (phone number showed up as (718) 698-8580 on my caller ID). I took this as a good sign and said "sure", thinking I'd complete the order over the phone with a credit card. But when I tried to do that, he said something like "some credit cards are working and some are not . . . why don't you go back online and complete the order via paypal." I took this as a bad sign, and pressed for a bit more info.
> 
> ...


I effectively did the same thing as you -- only on two pairs of shoes. I entered my information but, after reconsidering, did not consumate the transaction through paypal by making a transfer.

Last night, I received a voice message from the same gentleman (Ken?) regarding my "order" and wanting to clarify sizing issues (one pair were an 8 1/2 wide and another were 9). I suspect that he really was calling to attempt to finalize my order and close the sale. At this point, I'm inclined to believe that he is legit, but I probably will hold off on making a purchase. It sounds as though he is having a problem accepting credit card payments.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

After reading the two a/m messages I thought I'd try to make contact to order the cordovan bluchers. But when I went to checkout I got a warning from McAfee about the security of the site.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

xcubbies said:


> After reading the two a/m messages I thought I'd try to make contact to order the cordovan bluchers. But when I went to checkout I got a warning from McAfee about the security of the site.


Someone else (Fishertw) mentioned this security warning in a previous post. FWIW, I also received the security warning. I don't know that it matters, as you are taken to paypal to submit your payment information (in other words, you need to log in to a paypal account -- independent of the shoe website -- before submitting your credit card info).

In any event, I would exercise caution, as it sounds as though this is an individual selling leftover inventory out of his home. He could be (and probably is) completely legit, but it's definitely a 'buyer beware' situation where you easily could get screwed.


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a UPS notice waiting for me when I got home from work today. I am going to pick up the package tomorrow. I don't know that this is the shoes, but I dont recall ordering anything else. Will report back when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

farney said:


> I had a UPS notice waiting for me when I got home from work today. I am going to pick up the package tomorrow. I don't know that this is the shoes, but I dont recall ordering anything else. Will report back when I get home tomorrow.


If that site is legit I'm getting 3 pairs. Quite a deal!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

The store in question was an Alden dealer but has since closed down. The owner is trying to sell off his inventory remaining so there's deals to be had. Just thought I'd let everyone know.

I am not related to this store in any way so please do not ask me about it as I don't want to get involved just in case.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

I just ordered two pairs. I'll post here when/if my shoes arrive and what condition they are in. Hopefully they aren't seconds or returns.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

On a related note, I stopped by a store called Prince & Princess in Georgetown, they had Aldens at $300 to $450, which seemed too low. I asked the salesman about the pricing, he was a bit evasive--I can't tell if they're really that price, or if he simply hasn't updated the tags and they're selling them at full freight. If not, I'm wondering if they might be surplus or damaged, etc. I'm returning tomorrow to take a much closer look, I'll report back here.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

https://www.teamshoeseaport.com/Men's-Shoes-shopfor1-for0.html

Anyone receive their shoes yet? I noticed the size I ordered in the Burgundy Shell Long Wing is no longer available. I take that to be a good sign. . .


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately my package was my Filson coming back from reproofing, not the shoes. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello all,

I met this gentleman today. After reading this thread, I decided to give him a call since he is not far from me. Both he and his wife were very professional. I proposed we meet somewhere and discussed what I was looking for. Not only did bring the items discussed, but just in case he brought different sizes and 2 additional styles. I paid him cash and told him about this website and everyone's hesitation in ordering. 

To alleviate everyone's concerns, he is legit. He has exactly what he is posting for sale, and he can deliver the goods. He had a store in lower manhattan which he lost his lease and is clearing out his inventory. I bought 2 pairs of Alden shell cordovan shoes. On the footbed it states "made expressly for 'TEAM NEW YORK'" just above the Alden seal. He was a dealer. I paid the prices listed on the site.


Regards 

Ian


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Muppet said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I met this gentleman today. After reading this thread, I decided to give him a call since he is not far from me. Both he and his wife were very professional. I proposed we meet somewhere and discussed what I was looking for. Not only did bring the items discussed, but just in case he brought different sizes and 2 additional styles. I paid him cash and told him about this website and everyone's hesitation in ordering.
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure if this post allayed some fears or created more.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry,

Why would it create more?

Ian


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Muppet said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I met this gentleman today. After reading this thread, I decided to give him a call since he is not far from me. Both he and his wife were very professional. I proposed we meet somewhere and discussed what I was looking for. Not only did bring the items discussed, but just in case he brought different sizes and 2 additional styles. I paid him cash and told him about this website and everyone's hesitation in ordering.
> 
> ...


I feel much better.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Perhaps inventory from a questionable source, in reading the issues above? Woke up this morning, got yourself a gun..........Bill


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

LeatherSoul's post makes me feel a bit more comfortable about this operation, though the advocacy post from the poster with a mere 2 posts made me significantly more hesitant about placing an order. The net effect is that I will refrain from ordering anything until I hear news of RECEIVED shoes from other Forum members.

I both hope to and hope to not hear news of received shoes -- such news may convince me to pull the trigger on yet another pair of shells, my second this week!


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Muppet said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Why would it create more?
> 
> Ian


Because it was your first post to this forum. I hope your post was truthful and accurate, and I want to believe it was. But forum members are often wary of first-time posters who post information like this -- it is just a little too coincidental to find such a detailed anecdote from a total newbie, or from someone who has been "lurking" but who has never posted. You can see how this might seem suspicious, especially with all the trolling around here, can't you?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I accidentally posted this on the edge dressing thread...sorry.

I just received an email from [email protected]



> Hi Karim,
> 
> I am writing to confirm your order. They will be shipped to you Monday, 10/1. My apologies for the late response...we had to double check our inventory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I've just pulled the trigger on the Tassel Moccasin Shell Cordovan in Burgundy.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you all figured me out. I am a master super troll and on September 5, 2007 I joined the board. Then using my super troll powers I convinced Harris (super member not to be confused with a super troll) to post about “Discounted Aldens” on September 24, 2007. It took almost a month but my Kung fu is stronger than his. Notice my Troll powers at work “I forget precisely what I typed in the search engine box.”] MMWHHAHAAHAHA Then I turned my powers on to Leathersoul a known Alden dealer who posted “The store in question was an Alden dealer but has since closed down. The owner is trying to sell off his inventory remaining so there's deals to be had. Just thought I'd let everyone know.” MWHAHAHHAHA Then my plan almost complete I posted that I actually have completed a transaction with this afore mentioned ex dealer. I am now a MASTER SUPER TROLL in a pair of Alden shell plain toe blucher oxford (black style 9901)

I realize that I am the new kid on the block, and I usually find what I want to know in the archives so I don’t post so I can understand your hesitation in believing my post. I have been lurking for a while and joined to send Brownshoe an email. I picked up a very nice suit and a sports coat. Note: A troll usually joins after the thread is started because his search pulled it up not before

Buy, don’t buy I do not care but don’t complain when he doesn’t have your size.
Master Super Troll signing off

P.S. for those who care he told me he has some Alden boots as well. He is trying to get it all online but a call wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Muppet, we're all here just looking out for one another. There's no need for this type of sarcasm. I'm sure qwerty was not intending to be malicious. Welcome to the forums. Post of pic of your new Aldens on the "Today's Footwear" thread!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

LeatherSOUL with a name like Muppet I am surprised that anyone takes me seriously. I am sarcastic by nature and will endeavor to keep it to a minimum. Can you explain this post and why no one address it.

_"Perhaps inventory from a questionable source, in reading the issues above? Woke up this morning, got yourself a gun..........Bill"_

WTF does that mean? If you just posted that the person in question is/was a legit dealer then why the post about questionable inventory. Should I ask if the jacket I received from another member is from thrifting or off the body of one of his "customers" at the funeral home where he works?
What is the gun comment about??????

I like the way that this board looks out for each other it was why I started lurking. 

Ragards to all

Ian


----------



## Cottonmather0 (Sep 20, 2007)

> What is the gun comment about??????


It is a quote from the theme song to the Sopranos, made in reference, I am sure, to questionable sourcing. That is, he is expressing a concern that these Aldens might be inventory that "fell off the truck."

I saw this thread earlier in the week and was suspicious, but my fears are gradually being allayed. If anyone does actually receive a pair in the mail from this fellow, please let us know ASAP! I just might pull the trigger.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Cottonmather0 said:


> It is a quote from the theme song to the Sopranos, made in reference, I am sure, to questionable sourcing. That is, he is expressing a concern that these Aldens might be inventory that "fell off the truck."


Precisely, and upon re-reading, I will grant you that it was a weak stab at humor! Thus, we had an absence of replies. I will not be quitting the day job anytime soon. Bill


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got an email that my shoes will be shipping out tomorrow


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Muppet said:


> P.S. for those who care he told me he has some Alden boots as well. He is trying to get it all online but a call wouldn't hurt.


What's the phone number? There is only a mailing address listed on the website.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farney* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=625939#post625939 
_(718) 698-8580_


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't mean to keep dragging this on for longer than it needs to be, but I received a call from Michelle last night confirming my address and I just received a tracking number from Fed Ex.

Hopefully, my next post on this thread will be some pictures.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Got a FedEx notification via email that my shoes are scheduled to be shipped off tomorrow and I also snapped up a #8 Monk Strap Shell Cordovan today.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Muppet said:


> Yes, you all figured me out. I am a master super troll and on September 5, 2007 I joined the board. Then using my super troll powers I convinced Harris (super member not to be confused with a super troll) to post about "Discounted Aldens" on September 24, 2007. It took almost a month but my Kung fu is stronger than his. Notice my Troll powers at work "I forget precisely what I typed in the search engine box."] MMWHHAHAAHAHA Then I turned my powers on to Leathersoul a known Alden dealer who posted "The store in question was an Alden dealer but has since closed down. The owner is trying to sell off his inventory remaining so there's deals to be had. Just thought I'd let everyone know." MWHAHAHHAHA Then my plan almost complete I posted that I actually have completed a transaction with this afore mentioned ex dealer. I am now a MASTER SUPER TROLL in a pair of Alden shell plain toe blucher oxford (black style 9901)
> 
> I realize that I am the new kid on the block, and I usually find what I want to know in the archives so I don't post so I can understand your hesitation in believing my post. I have been lurking for a while and joined to send Brownshoe an email. I picked up a very nice suit and a sports coat. Note: A troll usually joins after the thread is started because his search pulled it up not before
> 
> ...


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Received my shoes today.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Hard2Fit said:


> Received my shoes today.


Mine will be here tomorrow.

There are quite a few new models on the site, now, including some very cool-looking shell cordovan boots. Nothing, unfortunately, in 8.5D.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Hard2Fit said:


> Received my shoes today.


Hard2Fit, how are they? Is all as expected? Any disappointments or surprises?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Hard2Fit, how are they? Is all as expected? Any disappointments or surprises?


Imagine my surprise. My new micro-key pad is called a qwerty. WT__? What does it mean?


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

New BlackBerry?

Read across the top row of letters on your keyboard from left to right...


I am so close to pulling the trigger on yet another pair of shells. This will be two in as many weeks. I just want a report on the operation...just a little more assurance that everything is on the "up and up" with TeamShoeSeaport. I am not worried about parting with the ~$300 -- I just want to know that I won't be subject to ID fraud. Although AAAC member testimonials to the quality of shoes received will not provide conclusive evidence that everything is okay, it will increase my confidence in the honesty of the organization.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on yet another pair of shells. This will be two in as many weeks. I just want a report on the operation...just a little more assurance that everything is on the "up and up" with TeamShoeSeaport. I am not worried about parting with the ~$300 -- I just want to know that I won't be subject to ID fraud. Although AAAC member testimonials to the quality of shoes received will not provide conclusive evidence that everything is okay, it will increase my confidence in the honesty of the organization.


You don't actually provide any personal financial information to Team Shoes since they do their payments through paypal. ID fraud was one thing that I was not worried about when I took the leap.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> You don't actually provide any personal financial information to Team Shoes since they do their payments through paypal. ID fraud was one thing that I was not worried about when I took the leap.


Good point! Karim, they owe you commission. I am now going to pull the trigger! How did I miss the PayPal option?


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Hard2Fit, how are they? Is all as expected? Any disappointments or surprises?


I'm very pleased. Here's what I posted on SF, ". . . These prices are a pretty good deal. I ordered two pairs, burgundy longwings and black plain toes, both shell. My 'only' complaint is that the right longwing shoe appears to have been tried on several times. The shoe is new but the cordovan shows a couple of light creases and the sole shows some scratches. The left shoe is perfect. They were the last pair and I would have gladly paid the same price if I'd known about the 'damage' before hand. The bluchers are also perfect."


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

There seems to be a model, #3662, which at first thought may be a whiskey tassel loafer. It's just a guess and I'd say there's a 5% chance I'm correct. If someone owns one, please let us know what the model number is. I only say this because I know the cigar tassel has a similar style number and the color listed is tan.


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> There seems to be a model, #3662, which at first thought may be a whiskey tassel loafer. It's just a guess and I'd say there's a 5% chance I'm correct. If someone owns one, please let us know what the model number is. I only say this because I know the cigar tassel has a similar style number and the color listed is tan.


Leather Soul:

I spent an hour last night looking for pictures of the #3662. I came up with something close #3660(?) that was a tassle loafer. I am not a fan of tassle loafers, but decided to order the 3662, anyway. Unfortunately, will be in Japan for the next three weeks. I will report back on October 25th.

Bic


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Bic Pentameter said:


> Leather Soul:
> 
> I spent an hour last night looking for pictures of the #3662. I came up with something close #3660(?) that was a tassle loafer. I am not a fan of tassle loafers, but decided to order the 3662, anyway. Unfortunately, will be in Japan for the next three weeks. I will report back on October 25th.
> 
> Bic


Bic,

Good luck. I hope it's whiskey.

Aloha,

Tom


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I called Alden this morning about the 3662. The lady told me that it was Ravello, not Whiskey. She would not tell me anything about the style of shoe, only that it could not be ordered, due to the lack of shells.


----------



## oaklandish (Feb 21, 2007)

After much deliberation, I just pulled the trigger on some burgundy shell straight tip bluchers. Fingers crossed that it all works out, and that the Aberdeen last fits as advertised.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

jbryanb said:


> I called Alden this morning about the 3662. The lady told me that it was Ravello, not Whiskey. She would not tell me anything about the style of shoe, only that it could not be ordered, due to the lack of shells.


https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ane1_662.htm


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I just purchased the shell cordovan tassel loafers (burgundy) and the beefroll penny mocs (tan).

Interestingly, last night the tassel loafers were out of stock in my size, but when I checked again tonight, they were there.

I spent more on this transaction that I would prefer, right now, but when will I see Alden cordovans at this price again?

I too, will advise with developments.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Some of those boots are looking mighty tempting too....


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*finally*

After waiting about two weeks to see the outcomes on this forum, and after several attempts to get the web site to work properly, I have finally pulled the trigger on a pair of black tassle shell's. Hope it all works out right. Thanks to all for posting their thoughts and experiences on this issue.
Tom


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I just received my 563's today. My first pair of Alden shells!
The left shoe appears to have been tried on, with the sole scuffed slightly, but for $295 I am not complaining.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

what do you guys think of the Alden Monk straps? Versatility?

While I would not have picked this as my first shell shoes, they are the only ones in my size left, and I don't wear suits often.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

spielerman said:


> what do you guys think of the Alden Monk straps? Versatility?
> 
> While I would not have picked this as my first shell shoes, they are the only ones in my size left, and I don't wear suits often.


I love monks. I wished they were in my size. I find them to be very versatile. Great way to punch up a pair of jeans or chinos.


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

*black shell monks*

Just like some of the forumites, I waited till the field is clear before I was willing to pull the trigger. At this time, most of the models that I originally wanted to order with my size had disappeared. The only model with my size left was the black shell monk. I figured my down side is fairly limited with my paying $295 for a pair of shell regardless of color, so I pulled the trigger. That said, would you pair chinos or jean with black shell monk though?

What would you wear with a pair of black monk?:icon_pale:

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The black shell monks could work with jeans or chinos, as long as the color is not stone or khaki..you don't want the color contrast to be too extreme!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

My shell cordovan tassel loafers (burgundy) came in today and the shell cordovan Monk strap #8 is on its way via FedEx with a scheduled delivery date of the 9th (Tuesday.)


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

How do you like the condition of the shell tassel? What size are you? You must have got my #8 monks ic12337I got the last black shell monks in my size)?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Luckyguy said:


> How do you like the condition of the shell tassel? What size are you? You must have got my #8 monks ic12337I got the last black shell monks in my size)?


Ouch! (thanks for the smack on my head) Next time do like I did by diving in first and asking questions later. :icon_smile_big:

I wear 12D/M and the shell tassel came in looking very fine. Below is a picture I took of it once I pulled it out of the box.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Enjoy wearing the tassels


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Enjoy wearing the tassels


Thank you very much.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Wish I could pull off the tassel look but alas it is not for me. Still a classic indeed.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Ordered a pair of the Shell Cordovan Lace up boots. Received tonight in pristine condition - great value. I had just ordered a pair form Shoemart without the cap on the toe - like the pair with the cap better - a narrower last. My recommentdation is buy while you can.

Can anyone tell me how the Grant last compares to the Aberdeen last? I usualy wear a 9.5 nut a 10 on the boot Grant last fit fine.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Wish I could pull off the tassel look but alas it is not for me. Still a classic indeed.


Give it a try because you will like the look


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> Give it a try because you will like the look


I knew you were going to say that Mac. Not my style and the Aberdeen doesn't fit me well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I knew you were going to say that Mac. Not my style and the Aberdeen doesn't fit me well.


We will need to get you a custom order. I most gladly could give you some recommendation(winks)


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

Asterix said:


> Ouch! (thanks for the smack on my head) Next time do like I did by diving in first and asking questions later. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I wear 12D/M and the shell tassel came in looking very fine. Below is a picture I took of it once I pulled it out of the box.


Beautiful shoe! Wear them in good health.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Has anyone actually ever been able to speak top someone on the phone or get an email response from this seller? As I noted previously - got a pair of shell cordivan boots shipped by them quickly and in perfect shape; placed an order for 2 calfskin cap toe styles and haven't heard a word..... can't seem to get a response out of them.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I was able to get someone on the phone by calling the number posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

can anyone tell me how the Shell High Boots Fit? I do not have any aldens, but am v. interested in these boots. 

Does one typically size up a half size for the boots? 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Edit.. See that these are on the Grant Last. Odd that i cannot find any info on this last on the usual Alden sites. Hmmmm. I may just roll with with it. Am a 9.5 D typically, so i think i will try the 10's.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

jbryanb said:


> I was able to get someone on the phone by calling the number posted earlier in this thread.


Yes, - thank you I just got through as well. Very helpful and pleasant.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Luckyguy said:


> Beautiful shoe! Wear them in good health.


Thanks. I'm looking forward to an opportunity to wear them as soon as I get back to my homebase and I was told the Shell Cordovan Monk Strap arrived in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I just want to report that I got my burgundy shell cordovan tassel loafers in the mail today. Fit like a (new) glove. I'm thinking of making another purchase.

Thank you to Michelle at Team Shoe for your gracious and prompt service.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

zarathustra said:


> can anyone tell me how the Shell High Boots Fit? I do not have any aldens, but am v. interested in these boots.
> 
> Does one typically size up a half size for the boots?
> 
> ...


What he said. . .


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, this post has cost me a ton of money.........I'm toying with a purchase of a 4th or 5th pair......


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I hesitated too long and my size in the shoes I wanted are all gone. When the link was originally posted I almost bought the #8 Shell Cordovan Longwing, but hesitated as I tend to like my shoes to be "plain" with no decoration. I really wanted the #8 LHS, but they did not have my size. Then last Friday they posted an 11 D in this LHS and once again I hesitated. I delayed my purchase as I have the LHS in cigar and thought that they were too close. Oh well, too justify my losses maybe I will buy the LHS in Whiskey from Citishoes!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 28, 2007)

Hard2Fit said:


> https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ane1_662.htm


Spoke with Alden earlier today and they said it was a custom order Ravello chukka, so I was pretty psyched but still dubious about the original price. Then I spoke with the guy from Team Sport, and he confirmed that it is a brown (Ravello) tassel loafer.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

This came in on Tuesday the 9th.




Now looking to see if I can score another hit from TeamShoe.


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

Asterix said:


> This came in on Tuesday the 9th.
> 
> Now looking to see if I can score another hit from TeamShoe.


Asterix,

Aberbeen last and shell cordovan #8 is simply one of the best combination in Alden shoe. Nice monk straps! But are you sure you still have any of your size in shell to hit? :icon_smile:

~Alex


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanx my good gentleman. :icon_smile_wink:

I currently have my sights on the long wing blucher in shell Cordovan, the leisure handsewn loafer in shell Cordovan (Black) and the full strap slip-on shell Cordovan (black) since they are the only ones I like that still have my size available. So if they are still there by end of day tomorrow, I'll pull the trigger on one of them. I purposely made sure I have options just in case you are the same shoe size as I am and snap one up. :icon_smile_big:



Luckyguy said:


> Asterix,
> 
> Aberbeen last and shell cordovan #8 is simply one of the best combination in Alden shoe. Nice monk straps! But are you sure you still have any of your size in shell to hit? :icon_smile:
> 
> ~Alex


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Fiends! Will the hit parade reach eight thou?

How much savings we talking here?...and how'd I miss out?




*not to worry, Tom, my next Aldens come from you.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Fiends! Will the hit parade reach eight thou?
> 
> How much savings we talking here?...and how'd I miss out?
> 
> *not to worry, Tom, my next Aldens come from you.


Haha, no worries Squire, if there's a tassel in your size, pick it up while you can!


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I wore mine Sunday morning. While my heart was pure, my feet were sinning. Ah, the luxury!

The cordovan tassel loafers were entirely serviceable, right out of the box; no break-in seems needed. They looked sharp, too, with tweed trousers, navy wool jacket, burgundy sweater, and a spiffy bow tie. I felt compelled to hide from my fellow sartorially-conscious parishoners, for fear my decadence would be found out.


----------

